# fair price for the LCP



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

HI all I am from MI and have been calling my local gun shops for a LCP and it seem that they all want $350 or more for this gun..... is this a fair price or what 


thanks 

DEREK


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems a bit high. There are a few on Gunbroker for just under $300. But you need to take that price + shipping + FFL fees and compare it to your LGS price + sales tax and see where you come out.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Agreed. At my local gun shop I recently saw it priced at $299.00 identical to the P3AT which makes sense since that is their target competitor. The Ruger appears a little more refined than the P3At to me but I don't know much about either weapon.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

In Texas and Oklahoma they were hard to find , but it seems to be getting better now.

My family (living in Texas & Oklahoma) own 5 LCP's and really like them for carry guns, we all paid exactly the same price - $319 - all within the past 9 months.

Seemed like a fair price to each of us. Finding them was the problem then.

By the way it's a fun gun to shoot - not a target gun - but is good for what it's made for.

I carry mine in a Desantis Nemesis holster in my front pocket.

Hope this helps you. 


:smt1099


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for all the help :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I realize that in the current state of Obamanomics we find ourselves in, capitalism, supply and demand, and free market economics are hard concepts to grasp. We all forget how this stuff is supposed to work.

But the reality is that when referencing the LCR, demand exceeds supply. And speaking of the Obamination, this is also what happened to ammo, EBR's, and high cap mags. When demand exceeds supply it's hard to find a bargain.

List price for the LCP is about $350, and I have seen them sell between $250 and $350. If you don't want to pay what the market currently dictates, wait till supply exceeds demand, and then you will find lower prices.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Locally, I understand they started @ $275.00. They were gobbled up and then recalled. When the new ones resurfaced with the post repair serial number 371-*****, they were still hard to find. I lucky was in a gun store in May 09, when an employee took one (only one) out to the counter. It cost me $340.00 + tax.


----------



## pasquot (Jan 12, 2008)

Try www.impactguns.com/ I believe they are $299.00 plus shipp and transfer


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

iT'S A MOUSEGUN AND ONLY GOOD FOR WHAT MOUSEGUNS ARE GOOD FOR. FAIR PRICE? THERE IS NO FAIR PRICE FOR AN LCP WHEN A KEL TEC P3AT COSTS LESS. It may look more refined but tell that to the recall customers. Trying to say it like it is and not be disrespectful--apologize if comments are taken wrongly.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hummm when people go off on a very bias rant - I wonder whats others think? :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

$300


----------

